# Wie is wie



## EricSW

Het leek me wel een aardig idee om wat foto's van iedereen te verzamelen zodat we iets meer weten met wie we hier over horloges 'chatten'. Een kop bij de naam als het ware.

Ik zal zelf beginnen:









De linker ben ik, de rechter is mijn zoon Hugo.

En voor de volledigheid nog eentje met mijn dochter Roos:


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Eric,

Leuk idee.










IEts meer dan een week geleden in Amboise (Loiredal), Frankrijk.

Links: Bram met een Kokos - Vioolen ijsje, 
Rechts: Dat be ik dus, met een lavendel, rozen ijsje (heel erg lekker!)

Ik heb weer een baardje trouwens, geloof ik.

Groetjes,

SJors


----------



## MHe225

Prima idee, Eric. En de timing is perfect - had overigens niet anders verwacht op een horloge forum ;-) Het is heel passend dat ik in post #225 mijzelf nader mag voorstellen.

Vooruit dan, Ron en MHe225. Om heel precies te zijn, de volledige aanduiding voor mijn stoomfiets is MH900e, kort voor Mike Hailwood Evoluzione, 900cc. Deze fietsen zijn gebouwd in een gelimiteerde oplage van 2000 stuks; mijne is #225

Wij hebben alleen viervoeters als kinderen. Ik meldde al eerder dat Paulien (9 jaar, rechts) er sinds 5 juli een "zus" bij heeft, Georgie (6 jaar, links)

Groeten uit Texas,
RonB

*PS* - hoe hosten en posten jullie deze foto's? Ik gebruikte altijd Flickr, maar die staan directe links niet meer toe. Ben dus naarstig op zoek naar wat anders.


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Een foto van mij zelf, pfieuwww , das niet makkelijk als je zelf eigenlijk altijd de foto's en film maakt.

Toch een foto gevonden.









Aan boord van de "blue Dolphin II" ,Hurghada , Red-sea ,Egypte.
Jaaaa , knappe vent .b-)

:-d:-d:-d:-d

Proost , Elf

Hosten doe ik via ImageShack.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nou vooruit dan, hier komt ie ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Hoi RonB,

Ik gebruik Photobucket. Werkt erg goed, alhoewel ik ondertussen al 4 volle albums ergens heb.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## EricSW

Ik vind het nu al leuk! Alleen... Er hebben bijna 80 mensen gekeken en we hebben 4 foto's staan... Dat kan beter!


----------



## MHe225

EricSW said:


> Ik vind het nu al leuk! Alleen... Er hebben bijna 80 mensen gekeken en we hebben 4 foto's staan... Dat kan beter!


Het is niet zo slecht als je zegt, Eric .... 6 foto's van 5 verschillende leden. Je mag jezelf best meetellen :-d

Jouw openingszin herinnert mij aan een van onze neefjes toen die 'n jaar of 3 was. We hadden 'n gezellige middag van "de broertjes" en hun families en de kinderen waren verschrikkelijk druk aan het spelen, hadden duidelijk heel veel plezier. Komt neef Herman aanrennen en stopt bij z'n vader en ooms met de mededeling _He jongens, ik vind het leuk_ ..... *priceless* 
Zelfs nu, 20 jaar later, brengt dit nog steeds een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Het is ook een gevleugelde uitdrukking in de familie geworden.

Dit terzijde .... we wachten inderdaad op meer foto's. Schroom niet; er kan er maar een de knapste zijn en die eer is al vergeven ;-)

RonB


----------



## EricSW

MHe225 said:


> Jouw openingszin herinnert mij aan een van onze neefjes toen die 'n jaar of 3 was.


Hahaha! 



MHe225 said:


> er kan er maar een de knapste zijn en die eer is al vergeven


Een mooi compliment, bedankt! :-!;-)


----------



## joost73

oke ....ik ben het manneke ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Op vakantie in Italie:









Uit de tijd voordat ik horloges snapte. Negeer het Diesel ding aan m'n pols.

(bleek erg lastig een foto van mezelf te vinden. Normaal sta ik achter de camera)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Thanks GuySie, was al effe bang dat ik op het ouwe jongens krentebrood-forum was terecht gekomen ;-)

no offence gentlemen b-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Thanks GuySie, was al effe bang dat ik op het ouwe jongens krentebrood-forum was terecht gekomen ;-)


:rodekaart ..... die jeugd van tegenwoordig ..... :-x

Op zich niet verwonderlijk dat de gemiddelde leeftijd op dit soort fora "wat hoger" ligt. Toen ik jouw leeftijd had / veel jonger was, kon ik mij "echte" horloges asoluut niet veroorloven. En bestond het fenomeen internet forum nog niet. Tja, Al Gore was toen nog te druk en had nog geen tijd om eventjes het internet uit te vinden :-d

RonB - een van de ouwe knarren


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> :rodekaart ..... die jeugd van tegenwoordig ..... :-x
> 
> Op zich niet verwonderlijk dat de gemiddelde leeftijd op dit soort fora "wat hoger" ligt. Toen ik jouw leeftijd had / veel jonger was, kon ik mij "echte" horloges asoluut niet veroorloven. En bestond het fenomeen internet forum nog niet. Tja, Al Gore was toen nog te druk en had nog geen tijd om eventjes het internet uit te vinden :-d
> 
> RonB - een van de ouwe knarren


Haha, het maakt mij niets uit hoor, al was de gemiddelde leeftijd hier 65+, ik zou toch blijven komen ;-)

Bovendien valt er inderdaad meestal niet zo veel te genieten van de verzamelingen van de jongeren onder ons op WUS!


----------



## HertogJanNL

Had hier mijn Orient Mako om. Nuttige info


----------



## Lester Burnham

Had dan gezegd dat je daar je A. Lange & Söhne Datograph omhad ofzo :-d


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Quote Lester;
"Had dan gezegd dat je daar je A. Lange & Söhne Datograph omhad ofzo :-d "


De jeugd van tegenwoordig ,ttttt. :-(

;-) :-d:-d:-d

Proost , Elf.


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Thanks GuySie, was al effe bang dat ik op het ouwe jongens krentebrood-forum was terecht gekomen ;-)


b-)


----------



## Dimer

Ik zal ook wel meedoen 

Met m'n zoontje (Bram):










En twee zelfportretten


----------



## EricSW

Deze maar weer even naar boven gooien. Zijn inmiddels wel weer wat mensen bijgekomen, toch?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb intussen wat korter haar, maar we zullen er maar geen kapsel-update topic van gaan maken :-d

On-topic, ben ook wel benieuwd of we ons smoelenboek nog wat kunnen uitbreiden inderdaad!


----------



## om-4

Jullie krijgen de primeur van de eerste foto met mij op het www.










verder zie je vlnr Åke, Akira en Mirjam

Chip


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Chip, wat een vrolijke foto 

Mooie namen ook!


----------



## Ernie Romers

3e van links............ die met die oranje DOXA 5000T om zijn pols, dat ben ik


----------



## -=RC=-

Foto tijdens een moment van verveling op het werk


----------



## Sjors

Lijkt wel of je hetzelfde kapsel hebt als ik nu heb (verkeerde kammetje op mijn tondeuse geklikt) :-d


----------



## KarelVdD

Een dikke drie jaar geleden op Rock Werchter:










En twee jaar geleden:










De piercings ben ik intussen al even kwijt. Voor de rest nog niets veranderd.

Ik post mss nog wel eens iets recenters. 

Edit:
Op de eerste foto draag ik mijn oude G-Shock DW-6700.


----------



## EricSW

Bump!

Vast nog wel wat nieuwe mensen hier.


----------



## GuySie

GuySie said:


> Uit de tijd voordat ik horloges snapte. Negeer het Diesel ding aan m'n pols.


Toevallig vandaag een headshot gemaakt, die kan hier ook wel bij als update:


----------



## Sjors

Mooie Strobe Guy! Die 350 doet het nog best!


----------



## valjoux 7750

Even een kickje

My son and my Sinn 103 St Sa


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een gave foto!

Op canvas printen en boven de haard hangen zeg ik


----------



## valjoux 7750

thx!!
Deze foto is 1 van de 50 foto's die bij ons thuis zijn gemaakt door een hobby fotograaf.
We willen wel 1 foto uitprinten en inderdaad ophangen aan de muur, maar we zijn er nog niet uit welke foto het moet zijn.
Deze foto is uitgeprint en staat op mij nachtkastje.


----------



## Racka

Rachid, bouwjaar '82










Vakantie in Tunesië zomer 2010


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een Fo-To Zon-Der Hor-Lo-Ge?????

;-)

Je hebt een mooi blauw vakantie-horloge onderweg gelukkig ;-)


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Een Fo-To Zon-Der Hor-Lo-Ge?????
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Je hebt een mooi blauw vakantie-horloge onderweg gelukkig ;-)


Eerlijk gezegd deed ik geen horloge om zodat ik geen blanke ring om mn pols kreeg maar ik had toen natuurlijk geen blauwe G-Shock! De mudman gaat een hoop water en zand meemaken deze zomer!

Ik had op dat moment 1 horloge:


----------



## Sjors

Racka said:


> Ik had op dat moment 1 horloge


Ha ha, Rachid,

Voor je het weet heb je net zo'n verzameling als Mart of ik. Ik koester die witte ring, beter bekend als mijn WIS Spot (WIS = Watch Idiot Savant). 

Oh, ja, ik heb een nieuwe labjas, dus even een nieuwe foto, LOL










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely

Sjors said:


> Ha ha, Rachid,
> 
> Voor je het weet heb je net zo'n verzameling als Mart of ik. Ik koester die witte ring, beter bekend als mijn WIS Spot (WIS = Watch Idiot Savant).
> 
> Oh, ja, ik heb een nieuwe labjas, dus even een nieuwe foto, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Gave bril ook Sjors. b-)

;-),Elf


----------



## Dimer

Ik vond nog een paar foto's van mij, ik sta toch vaker aan de andere kant van de lens 

Aan het werk:










Fire it up!










Lewis wilde ook nog graag met mij op de foto:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Whaha, dat is wel gaaf 

Dankzij een horlogemerk daar binnengekomen?


----------



## Dimer

Dat was inderdaad erg cool! Hele aardige gast die Lewis, hij vertelde dat zijn favoriete horloge een TAG Heuer Link met diamanten is . We kwamen daar via Vodafone, die hebben iets met McLaren Mercedes ofzo..


----------



## Sjors

Hé Dimer,

Gave foto's! Best cool met Lewis Hamilton op de foto. Lijkt me een erg leuke gast. Die oordoppen zijn trouwens ook gaaf. Mooie lens ook (70-200 f 1:2.8 L lens?) .

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Dimer

Sjors said:


> Hé Dimer,
> 
> Gave foto's! Best cool met Lewis Hamilton op de foto. Lijkt me een erg leuke gast. Die oordoppen zijn trouwens ook gaaf. Mooie lens ook (70-200 f 1:2.8 L lens?) .
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Die doppen vielen steeds uit mijn oren, ik heb van die op maat gemaakte oordoppen maar die was ik vergeten.. Gelukkig kregen we daar die doppen, want als zo'n F1 een paar meter van je vandaan met 300km/h komt langsknallen heb je ze wel nodig!!

De lens is een EF 100-400 IS USM L. Ik zit te twijfelen om 'm te verkopen en dan een 70-200 IS USM L 2.8 te kopen. Interesse?


----------



## Dimer

Hier de foto's die ik heb geschoten tijdens dat evenement


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zelf ook nog een rondje in de SLS mogen maken? 
De gaafste productiewagen van het moment wat mij betreft!


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Zelf ook nog een rondje in de SLS mogen maken?
> De gaafste productiewagen van het moment wat mij betreft!


Niet gevraagd  Ik zag eergister nog een in Amsterdam rijden, vlak ervoor zag ik nog een SL AMG IWC edition en daarna een S AMG in mat zilver 

Ik ben niet zo'n grote Mercedes fan, maar het geluid van die AMG's is wel indrukwekkend. Vorige zomer heb ik in de Duitse bergen samen met een SLS lopen knallen en als ie van het gas afgaat komt er zo'n lekker gerommel uit, echt heerlijk. Vorige week kwam ik op de snelweg een E AMG station tegen, uiteraard beide even volgas gegaan. Prachtige zo'n 'nette' station en dan zo'n bruut geluid eruit en vooral de prestaties, pff. Ik reed in een S2000, dus rechtdoor had ik niet zo heel veel kans


----------



## Lester Burnham

Met die NSX was het interessanter geworden 
Alhoewel, in rechte lijn gaat er waarschijnlijk weinig harder dan zo'n E63 met ruim meer dan 500pk (ook veel gewicht natuurlijk).


----------



## Racka

Weer even genieten van de prachtige foto's. Goede gast Lewis, van mij mag hij dit seizoen weer kampioen worden hoor, ik heb het niet zo met Vettel.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lester Burnham said:


> Nou vooruit dan, hier komt ie ;-)


Lol, hoe is dit nou weer mogelijk 

Ik ben veranderd in een Braziliaan ofzo :-d

Heel erg vreemd. Ik heb mijn tinypic-account gewist een tijdje terug, gebruiken ze nu exact dezelfde adressen voor andere gebruikers?? Moet haast wel.

Maar effe een andere erin geplakt.


----------



## Racka

Even een trap omhoog, altijd leuk.


----------



## Temperarely

Racka said:


> Weer even genieten van de prachtige foto's. Goede gast Lewis, van mij mag hij dit seizoen weer kampioen worden hoor, ik heb het niet zo met Vettel.


Ik volg het niet helemaal ,maar m'n zoon van 12 wel. En van hem hoor ik regelmatig dat Vettel wint.

Dus ik denk, "Vettel"pech voor Lewis. b-)

Cheers,
Elf.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik ben Vettel een jaar of 5 geleden nog een keer tegen het lijf gelopen in een soort van hospitality-area van BMW Sauber op de Nurburgring. Hij reed toen nog Formule 3 en mocht (in zijn toenmalige BMW F3) wat donuts draaien op dat terreintje. Omdat ik motorsport in die tijd (voordat de horloges kwamen ;-)) best goed volgde herkende ik Vettel toen hij tussen ons door naar z'n auto liep. Maar goed, had toen ook niet kunnen vermoeden dat hij nu Schumi 2.0 zou zijn.


----------



## Sjors

Ik was wat aan het spelen met wat Lomo tools op m'n nieuwe iPhone 4...










fotoshoot vanmiddag:




























Groetjes,

SjorS


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gave foto's hoor!

Grappig dat Bram zo enthousiast meewerkt aan de foto-shoots, ken me herinneren dat ik er vroeger nooit zo'n fan van was als er geposeerd moest worden van pa of ma


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Gave foto's hoor!
> 
> Grappig dat Bram zo enthousiast meewerkt aan de foto-shoots, ken me herinneren dat ik er vroeger nooit zo'n fan van was als er geposeerd moest worden van pa of ma


Idd leuk, maar zo te zien heeft hij ook wel een erg leuke pa!


----------

